# CA Apprentice hopeful



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Electrician or Lineman?


----------



## Oakland Casualty (Dec 12, 2013)

Electrician.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Oakland Casualty said:


> I'm thinking of changing careers, and I'm putting in a lot of thought into being an electrician. I'm near Oakland, CA. Anyone near here have any pointers on how to get into this career, how to pick a local to join, and more? I found this site, read many forum threads and think many of you could get me on the pulse of your careers quicker than I could ask around. PLEASE HELP! ALL HELP WELCOME!!!!


Welcome aboard:thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Join www.IAEI.org

Good luck!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Join www.IAEI.org
> 
> Good luck!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I work in oakland.


----------



## Oakland Casualty (Dec 12, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I work in oakland.


I'm applying for local 595 this Thursday. Does anyone know the full pay scale?:blink:


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

Oakland Casualty said:


> I'm applying for local 595 this Thursday. Does anyone know the full pay scale?:blink:


East or west? If you are in Oakland then the scale is $47.15 per hour, $7.62 for pension, $4.50 annuity, and $14.91 health and welfare. This is for journeyman so if you are applying to be an apprentice it will e a percentage


----------

